# Dec. 14th race in Portage In.



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Next Race on Dec 14th last race of the year! Be there!More details later.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*raceing at ricks*

Hay Rick Its Sunday Dec 14 Th Not The 13 Th Ok Ty


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe phishin and 41 willys wifes will let them race this time!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Track will open ay 11 am races start at 1, $5 to help cover lunch. 4 races listed in my rules post and 1 suprise iroc race.RSVP by the 12th.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey, I will be there. I have one more personal day I have to use before the year ends. Peace Verb.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

WayCOOL,Peace!:woohoo:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

You know i'm in ! Just keep ole man winter fron takin the perverbial dump on NW indiana so i can get there LOL !

Dennis


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

what do you guys think about bumpin the heats up to 3 min?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Rick , 
whatever you decide on i'll support ya . Lets race em ! 

Dennis :woohoo: *


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hey Rick,
The wife will let me race that day :woohoo:But then I find out my daughter has a concert that day. :drunk:So I guess I will miss another one
Maybe next year.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

Hello, I plan on makeing this race,
I well be on 80/90 then what?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Moe I sent you a pm


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

[email protected]&MRACEWAY said:


> Hello, I plan on makeing this race,
> I well be on 80/90 then what?


*Not to worry i will bring the parts etc along with me too ! I got your email and sent a message back as well. Hope to see ya there.

Dennis :wave:*


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahh I am free to make it this time. Will be me and the boy, not sure if he is ready for the big races...might have some trouble with the lifelikes, but we are prepping up some tjets.

Btw what is this Iroc class you are talking about?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Iroc race*

I supply 4 cars and everyone races them they stay on thier lanes.1 car stays on red 1 on white ect.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Might have to stick with the 2 min. heats,expecting a record number of racers 17 yes 17 racers swish better bring his SMALL slotbox.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Youza ! Rick you may be in for 1 hell of a day ! Sure hope the weather helps us all out . I'm really looking forward to it .

Dennis :wave: *


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Better bring lotsa tires Dennis!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Got room for a uhaul ? LOL I will pack up the boxes and bring a decent assortment of goodies . See ya then

Dennis :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Full house NO MORE RACERS wife says I am over my limit.Dennis bring lots of parts but no u haul parking.lol should be a real good time!A house full of racers.Racers coming from about a 300 mile radius unbelivable!!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Dec. 14th race in Portage In*

*OUTSTANDING ! Now i just have to find a way to beat the Brownie mobiles . Actually i have yet to try and clean up the old stuff or build a new version. Either way if i get my kiester whooped or not it's a blast being there !

Later , Dennis :woohoo:*


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Hey Rick, I'm alive. I am down to 4 days a week and that don't pay the bills. Needless to say traveling is out of the question. Think of me when you and John are kicking everyones $^@!#%! 
Till Later God bless you and yours. Timinator:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hang in there Tim, things will get better,remember the 80s we made it through them!


----------



## Magilla1953 (Jun 1, 2008)

Where are you located in Portage. I race in Fremont with Moe and Andre
Get to Valpo at least once a month to visit my wife's mother.
My wife is part of the Ruge Meat store.


----------



## Magilla1953 (Jun 1, 2008)

Where are you located in Portage. I race in Fremont at A&M raceway with Moe & Andre. 
Make it to Valpo to visit mother-in-law at least once a month.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Magilla ,
Ricks place is on Medora Ave which is 80/90 to Willowcreek ( Portage exit ) south to central left to McCool ( dead end ) right to Squirrel creek right then a quick right on Cheryl to Medora left to home . Perhaps a bit more info than you wanted but atleast you know where LOL :wave:

Dennis*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Man i love racing at Ricks ! Great as allways to see the gang and now some new faces too. A blast as allways was had by me and from the looks of things everyone as well. See ya next time out and Rick by the way thank you lovely bride for us kids.:wave::wave::wave:

Dennis *


----------

